# Rise of the All-Father (A Legacy of the All-Father roleplay)



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

This will be a pretty straightforward thread. What will happen is that Us'etil'akhed'raan, a terrifyingly powerful Daemon Prince chosen by both Slaanesh and Tzeentch, along with all of his forces intercept an Eldar Craftworld, attacking it to claim the souls of the Eldar onboard for She Who Thirsts. This cannot be one of the well-known Craftworlds, it must be an original provided by another person.

Anyways, it will be a MASSIVE battle in the extreme as an entire Craftworld's military is dispatched to deal with a threat that is equally as massive, possibly even greater. Tainted individuals that are former Imperium are allowed as being Children of Saen from any organization excluding the Grey Knights. The main force will consist of Us'eti constructs which are jet-black mechanical terrors, appearing to be of make between a cross of Dark Eldar and Chaos. The majority of them do not have ranged weaponry, the smaller ones boasting blades of such incredible sharpness that they apparently cut through space and time itself, but the heavier ones do that fire beams of energy which disrupt reality itself. They are masters of teleportation technology and will enter the battle as such from their ships.

The main vessel posessed by the All-Father is his massive flagship, the Ambition Everlasting. Though it measures nearly three hundred kilometers in diameter, it contains no weaponry of any sorts, but is capable of fielding and supplying a fleet of nearly five hundred vessels with similar make to the Us'eti constructs including hundreds of thousands of fighter craft and millions of drones designed to overwhelm the enemy.

The Us'eti vessels are also on par with Eldar ships in terms of detection, stealth and speed, carrying beam weaponry similar to those carried by the heavier Us'eti constructs. It will be an incredibly hard-fought and truly epic battle as the All-Father comes to collect the souls from the race which his Master has thirsted for so long, hell-bent on slaughtering every single Eldar onboard. The dreaded All-Father might even make a surprise visit to the Craftworld...

*NOTE: NO OTHER races will come into the battle. It will be ONLY The Children of Saen (whom comprise of tainted individuals from the Imperium) and the Eldar from this particular Craftworld allowed.


*Profile*
Name:
Age:
Race: (Human or Eldar, no other)
Gender:
Path/Unit Title:
Wargear and Weaponry:
History/Background:


----------

